
Show HN: Bytejail – an alternative data storage - bitbeans
https://bytejail.com
======
sarreph
Interesting concept.

Just a friendly tip about some of your homepage's display elements. You have
some detailed graphics in your hero image header that would benefit from
slowing the image-carousel timer down a bit.

I would also consider slowing down the timer that controls some of the other
animated 'switching' elements on the page, such as the 'word-rotator' you are
using to cleverly change sentences.

~~~
miander
Also, stopping the timer if a user manually presses the arrow to go back would
be nice. That's a pretty common feature.

------
anExcitedBeast
"JavaScript must be enabled in order to use the bytejail website."

Good way to keep stubborn technical users from learning about your project,
whatever it may be.

~~~
treehau5
The <noscript> crowd is really starting to sound like my Uncle who still keeps
his money under his mattress.

~~~
PeCaN
Disabling JS on mobile is a godsend though. I keep JS disabled on my phone[1]
most of the time and it's generally just a more pleasant experience. I don't
even have a particularly slow phone (HTC One M8, I guess it's a couple years
old now but it's held up well) but the speed improvement is very noticeable.

We may be crazy but we have our reasons.

1\. The very nifty Lightning browser <[https://github.com/anthonycr/Lightning-
Browser>](https://github.com/anthonycr/Lightning-Browser>) exposes a
convenient setting for this; there's very little menu digging involved if I
want to enable it.

------
fweespee_ch
[https://bytejail.com/pricing](https://bytejail.com/pricing)

What is the advantage of this over SpiderOak?

[https://spideroak.com/solutions/spideroak-
one](https://spideroak.com/solutions/spideroak-one)

> SpiderOakONE is the leading private backup solution and is 100% Zero
> Knowledge. Get a ton of space for only $12 a month.

To me, it seems like a more expensive version.

~~~
gballard
I don't know much about Bytejail or their offering; but I'd say one major,
non-technical difference is that Bytejail is a German company with servers
located entirely outside of the US. In theory, this makes search-and-seizure
of customer data subject to German statutes, which are currently much stronger
than US law in terms of privacy.

Take a look at SpiderOak's privacy policy, under the "Disclosure" section
([https://spideroak.com/policy/privacy-
policy](https://spideroak.com/policy/privacy-policy)):

>SpiderOak's policy is to notify a user of a request for their personal data
stored on our servers prior to disclosure unless prohibited from doing so by
statute or court order [e.g. U.S.C. § 2705(b)].

That would be NSLs.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Exactly. You can't trust any security company operating in U.S. legal system.
I say that as an American doing INFOSEC work. The company must be located in
and at least jointly-owned by a privacy friendly jurisdiction. Little police
corruption helps, too.

------
Veratyr
It looks interesting and I don't mean to be cheap or petty but I just can't
justify that pricing. For 9EUR a month I can get 512GB of storage on Google
Cloud Storage or 341GB on Amazon S3 and shove
[http://infinit.sh/](http://infinit.sh/) on top and get most of these
benefits.

I'm willing to pay for secure storage but I'm not willing to pay $5.6/GB/month
for it.

------
GordonS
I had to laugh when I say this:

> NIST-free encryption

Not so long ago most would have trumpted about _using_ NIST encryption... how
the world has changed!

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
By that, it means that it uses libsodium.

(I did some of the code audits.)

------
lolidaisuki
The amount of animation on the page makes it really hard to look at.

E: from the graph it seems they are using Tahoe-LAFS[1] for the backend.
However I won't be trusting this unless they make the frontend free software
as well.

E^2: OpenPGP smartcard authentication would also be a nice feature. Thought of
this because they seem to recommend YubiKeys and password managers so why not
smartcards as well.

E^3: The reason for OpenPGP smarcard instead of YubiKey is that there is there
it at least one completely open hardware and free software implementation for
that, the FST-01[2].

[1]: [https://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs](https://tahoe-
lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs) [2]:
[http://www.seeedstudio.com/wiki/FST-01](http://www.seeedstudio.com/wiki/FST-01)

